# Form 80 and form 1221



## samaraweera (May 21, 2010)

Hi all

I have lodged my application under 176 2days back. ( I got Victoria State state sponsorship ).
The automated mail I got had a document checklist including 

- form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment;
- form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information;

Do we have to attach those two documents to eVisa system (those two were not in the required list in the eVisa system)

Also how many we get to submit PCC and Health docs from the date of the assigning of a assessor.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

samaraweera said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have lodged my application under 176 2days back. ( I got Victoria State state sponsorship ).
> The automated mail I got had a document checklist including
> ...


When you get case officer you will be asked to submit these 2 forms but that varies case to case, so you can fill this form and save but don't submit and wait for case officer.


----------

